# Can someone explain to me the Canon ET-155 lens hood?



## banana joe (Jul 26, 2013)

http://www.amazon.it/Canon-ET-155-Paraluce-400-2-8L/dp/B00410CIBY

Someone please explain to me! I just can't wrap my head around it... How can a lens hood cost 846€ (1123$)?! Is it magical?! Is it made of 24k gold?! How?! Why?!


----------



## rs (Jul 26, 2013)

It's expensive because of the combination of carbon fibre constuction and exceptionally high profit margins.


----------



## RAKAMRAK (Jul 26, 2013)

One reason may be that it is for a lens which is now outdated (400 2.8 mark I). The newer lens (mark II) seems to use the ET 155 WII hood which is worth 700$ in US. And the second reason is that the lens which takes this hood is 11000$ worth. 

And to put it into perspective (may be I am stretching it too much). The hood for Canon EF 85mm 1.8 costs $26 while the lens costs $419 (right now) which is around 6% of the lens price.

The $700 hood for a $11000 lens is also approximately 6% of the lens price.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 26, 2013)

One comes "for free" with the lens. Don't lose it!


----------



## banana joe (Jul 27, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> One comes "for free" with the lens. Don't lose it!


eh eh, better not to! 



rs said:


> It's expensive because of the combination of carbon fibre constuction and exceptionally high profit margins.


Even if it's carbon fiber I can't possibly see how it could cost more than 150€ (being very generous)... After all we are talking about a tube! Unless I'm missing something (hence the topic)... Some kind of super carbon fiber?! An extraterrestrial anti-reflective coating?!

$1123 for a tube. That's just nuts. The only possible explanation is that they thought that those who spend $11000 on a lens are very likely professionals, who will need a new hood if the one included breaks, and since there aren't other options... why don't rip them off? 
I have to say, not very classy from Canon!


----------



## sdsr (Jul 27, 2013)

Well, yes, but you do get free shipping....


----------

